# LED Headlight Retrofit for C5



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We'll reserve judgement of whether this is a tasteful OEM mod or... not until after we see the application on a car, but you have to give the clever award of the day to Raid HP in the naming of their latest product. Retrofits of Audi's distinctive new headlight design were inevitable in the aftermarket, but just what to call them remained ambiguous up until now. The German purveyor of tuning bits has come up with a handle, something that both describes the look and takes a jab at Audi's leading competitor BMW. The name "Devil Eyes" has been applied. We're looking forward to seeing how they actually look on older Audi models such as the B5 A4 and C5 A6.
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: LED Headlight Retrofit for C5 ([email protected])*

Oooh they're nice








I want to do this to mine as I love the look on the A5. Hopefully someone with more money than me will get some fitted so we can see if they suit the C5 too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: LED Headlight Retrofit for C5 ([email protected])*

Those look pretty cool, though I'll researve judgement until I see them on a car.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: LED Headlight Retrofit for C5 (EK20)*

blahh no thanks


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: LED Headlight Retrofit for C5 (ironmule)*

Hmmm....different. Would need to see them on a car.


----------



## Littlebluebug (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: LED Headlight Retrofit for C5 (BIGMerle)*

That looks terrible and tacky as hell


----------



## sleeprr (Jul 8, 2008)

i think they look pretty good. but would also like to see them on in person...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (sleeprr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleeprr* »_i think they look pretty good. but would also like to see them on in person...

Yeah, I agree. I'd have to see them in person. At SEMA I've seen plenty of craptastic appliques of Angel Eyes. It all depends on the quality and the design.


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

Get em on a car already!


----------

